# Remote Codes for BUSH RF6682VPL



## darrin2101 (Oct 25, 2002)

Just got a Bush 28" TV off EBay and I'm having problem mapping the remote codes. I've tried all the codes listed under BUSH and BUSH(UK) but no joy. Any ideas?


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

I would try codes for Beko, Alba, Goodmans and Vestel (if listed) in that order.


----------



## darrin2101 (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks, I'll give that a bash tonight


----------



## darrin2101 (Oct 25, 2002)

Well I've tried all of them and still no joy, any other ideas?


----------

